# General > Reunions >  Thurso High School Reunion 1984 - Please buy your tickets now

## Michelle Campbell

Hi everyone. 

To date, we have only sold 30 tickets. We have a disco, venue and caterer booked so we really need to get numbers up or else we will have no other choice than to cancel. Even if you are intending to go, please post on our Face-book page (or email us below) so we know we can still go ahead. 

If by next Saturday the numbers are still low then the Committee will have no other option than to cancel the event. It would be so disappointing to do this as the date was set around the majority who voted at the time.

*Come on guys, its not every day you get a chance to meet up with old school mates all in one night. Contact the THS email address on 1984thsreunion@gmail.com for further details*

----------

